# Slow worm emergency!



## Axeria (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello, I am a 24 years old girl living in Norway, and I am in desperate need of advice and help from you!


You see... This morning I found a injured slow worm in our garden, the nabours cats must have gotten to it cause it has several puncture wounds. I first thought it was dead but it moved and threw up a bit of a worm after I picked it up to inspect it. I figured it must be terrible stressed, and hurried to put it down again. But then I could not just leave it there, so I used my bettas hospital tank( kritter keeper) lined with some damp kitchen roll inside and put it in there... I have no clue as to what sex this worm id but I think it is a female cause it is brownish with some black specks on its head.

I have been reading abot but figured to join a forum where I could get some advice as to how to care for this worm until it gets well...

Taking it to a vet could get me in trouble sadly cause keeping reptiles is illegal in my country but I am unsure about injured wild animals... Will have to check it up and if I find its legal to keep it until it gets well I deffo will find a vet that knows something about reptiles!

Sorry this was really long and messy, I just dont really know what to do and desperatly want to help this gorgeous animal!


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

HI do you not have any wildlife rescue centres near you? I work for one myself but I'm guessing Wiltshire in England would be to far lol.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Hiya

Perhaps you should phone your local council (or similar) and ask advice, as you have rescued an injured animal I am sure you wont get in trouble for keeping it as a pet, especially if it is rehabilitated and returned to the wild. It is not like you are asking the way to keep it. Personally, by the sounds of it, it sounds like it doesn't have a good chance, it will need proper medical attention and returning to the wild asap - as they do not do well in captivity! Perhaps you could make some kind of outdoor cat safe enclosure and release it into there with your fingers crossed. Also, it might make a nice slow-worm haven and you could end up with lots more to enjoy in your garden


----------



## Axeria (Apr 8, 2015)

Sadly the slow worm did not make it 

I called the local wildlife dep. And they told me to hang on to it and release if it got better... Sadly it did not.
I suspect internal damage was made by the cat, it had six deep puncture wounds which I think where just to much...

I am really sad cause here I tought I might be able to help tis beautiful animal


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

At least you tried, many would not have bothered.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

At least you tried. You could still try and make a cat safe slow worm area in your garden, it will help others survive and you will be able to study their behaviour and really make the most of them! You're lucky to have them!


----------

